# New Dairy Goat-Am I Doing it Right?



## rodriguezpoultry (May 1, 2018)

Hello all,

Just when I think I've got it down, I get myself a dairy goat. My two Nubian wethers have done fine on grass, hay and a bit of pellets to keep them coming around me. Now I have a LaMancha doe that is currently in milk.

I've had her for almost a week and her milk production has increased from 1 pint to almost 2 pints now! *squeal* (Her kid was born in December so I think it's kind of a big deal!)

The previous owner wormed her and did her hooves while I was on site. I'm getting some copper boluses for all the goats and don't think I'll have an issue giving it to them. 

My question is, to me, she is unbearably thin. She gets free choice browse, grass and doesn't touch the alfalfa hay. She eats the pellets and BOSS (just added alfalfa last night) and a tiny bit of sweet feed to keep her standing still while I milk. But overall, she just does not seem to chow down like my two wethers do. She will eat about a cup or 2 and be done with it.

I tried to feed in the AM and she has no interest in breakfast at all. I can't blame her, I hate breakfast too. Is there a way to increase her feed intake to help offset the milk that I'm taking or is she looking ok?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 1, 2018)

She is a bit thin. Some lamanchas that are hard working (meaning high producing) will have a hard time putting weight on because they put it all in the pail. With your girl however, 1-2 pints is not high production. Although a very young FF may only produce 1 qt am and 1 qt pm... that is ok.
This means-
~ either she really wasn't milked and developed
~very young doe (12-13 months) and a FF with a single
~deficient
~all the above

Is she a mini lamancha? a purebred? her ears are not gopher that is why I ask

Try orchard hay 24/7
The alfalfa may be too rich for her right now
What minerals is she on?

I would give a vitamin B injection - the B's stimulate appetite
Copper is probably a good idea 
Definitely have a fecal analysis run, regardless if she was already wormed. Most dewormers only kill 4t th stage so follow up is important

BOSS can throw Calcium/Phosphorus levels off so be careful with that.  Get some beet pulp, she may not like it at first just keep putting it in front of her.
What kind of feed was she on before you got her?

Also is she negative for CAE?

We breed Lamanchas so there is a wide range of body styles... how old is his doe?

Congratulations on your Lamancha! Best breed ever!


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (May 2, 2018)

Thank you for responding! The person I purchased from has had her for at least 4 years and she wasn't the original owner. Negative for CAE and Johnes. She could just be an older doe, which is fine. I really don't drink that much milk but have always wanted a LaMancha. She's actually a very large doe. I'm 5'11" and she comes to my waist easily.

In the 4 years the person I purchased her from had her, she was never milked other than for her kids being raised off of her. I'm just assuming that's got something to play in it but again, I'm mostly trying to make sure she's maintaining her health more so than the milk. I figure if her milk output increases, that means I'm doing something right.

I tried Orchard hay and none of my goats would go near it all. As for her feed before, she was in a large area with multiple goats and they were all offered free choice hay and a "scoop" of feed for all of them. Approx. 20 goats in the same area? She's now getting alfalfa pellets, 17% goat feed, a handful of BOSS, handful of beet pulp and some 10% all stock sweet feed for as long as she will eat while we milk. I've only had her a week today though so we're still acclimating. 

As for if she's purebred, I'm not sure. Her ears actually curl around the ear canal instead of going "outwards." I clean the ears each time I milk...just in case. I hate wax buildup in my ears, I couldn't imagine how pissy I'd be if I couldn't clean my ears out.

Vitamin B would be a good idea! Thank you! Can I give that as a food additive or does it need to be injection form?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 2, 2018)

That does explain it. Raising kids but never being milked affects production. Good for you working her up and feeding her well. It will take time. 
Never understand why anyone raises dairy goats if they don't milk them.  grrr
If she were my goat I would give injectable. Consult with your vet of course.

I don't see you mention minerals.  Minerals are essential. Find a mineral that has cobalt in it as it is necessary for overall health. Not all minerals have cobalt or even adequate cobalt.
Still get the fecal done too.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 2, 2018)

BTW- she is very pretty. Yes, at 4 she is underweight. But she looks good as far as shiny coat and bright eyes.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (May 2, 2018)

Thank you Southern! Sorry! I forgot the minerals. Right now she and the two wethers are being given this as the free-choice mineral.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...-huqai9-SmAypY0bH1KeCuqZVDW4MsFxoCL8sQAvD_BwE


----------



## Southern by choice (May 2, 2018)

The link just goes to tsc


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (May 2, 2018)

That's weird? It takes me right to it. Here's a clip of it. It's the Manna Pro Goat Mineral.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 2, 2018)

We use to use that but it ended up not being such a great mineral. There is a trace of cobalt that is why it is listed in the general ingredients but it has no value.

Not sure what region you are in but  Southern States Wethershed Traditions 2:1 Beef mineral is good.
https://www.southernstates.com/cata...itions-weathershed-21-beef-mineral-50-lb.aspx


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (May 2, 2018)

Would the 50 lbs. bag not go bad fairly soon with just 3 goats?


----------



## Latestarter (May 2, 2018)

Minerals aren't like grains... Think table salt... It doesn't "go bad". Of course excess moisture or dampness will "spoil" it as it does contain salt. If it gets wet it clumps and dries into a rock. If they are deficient, you'll be amazed at how fast they go through them...


----------



## Southern by choice (May 2, 2018)

It is a weatherized mineral.

Just dump the bag in a rubber bin or something similar and put out what you need. We go through a 50 lb bag quickly but we do store it in a big rubbermade trash can. You could fit a lot in a 5 gallon bucket with lid.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (May 3, 2018)

That is a great idea! I didn't even think about using the 5 gallon bucket for storage. I'm always using them for other things!

Now to see if there is a Southern States dealer around the area.

I gave her some Vitamin B last night via an oral dosage but as I was going over her ears last night, saw that they had a white discharge and a smell. I think I'm the first person to have ever cleaned them out and now they're infected.

I cleaned out as much pus as I could and they didn't smell after I cleaned them. I used some Vetericyn spray also (I was in a rush to get in before the storms hit). Is there anything else I can do? She acts completely normal other than the reduced eating (which I'm hoping the Vit. B helps with that.) 

I did notice today that she had been out browsing since I couldn't see her last few ribs last night! *squeal*


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (May 14, 2018)

Alright! So this was a photo from last week. She's coming along nicely and is actually even more filled out this week. 

As of last night, she gave me 1.5 quarts of milk! I think I may need to start milking her 2x per day as she seems fairly full during the AM hours now. I was hoping just to do the once a day milking as I don't need that much milk from her but I also don't want her to start having issues with holding the milk too long.

She is now being fed Purina Equine Senior textured pellets, rolled oats, handfull of BOSS and a handful of Beet Pulp once a day. She gets Alfalfa hay as well as all the browse she could want.

Thank you for the suggestion of the B12, it seemed to up her food drive the very next day.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2018)

Looking  alot better. I am sure some of her weight issues were also from kiddding. Some of our Lamanchas look pretty rough  3 weeks after kidding but then start picking up weight.
Good on the production. That's great!  Going to 2x a day milking will increase productivity but that's great because you can make cheese! Freeze it for when she is dry. We freeze a lot of Chevre'.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (May 14, 2018)

I don't think it was from kidding unless she just never caught back up from her. Her kid was 5 months old when I got her.

Problem is I work full time so getting up to the barn 2x per day milking will be hard. I've been giving most of her milk to my chickens in their feed to beef them up. Seems to be working well. I only use part of her milk for me since hubby refuses to try it.

I'm going to have to look up some cheese recipes!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2018)

Chevre' is the easiest cheese to make and you can do anything with it!  I do a lot of desert cheeses.   A favorite here though is roasted garlic and chives. YUM! 
My one son will eat an entire pound of Lemon chevre in a sitting!

I like making bagel spreads too. I like chopped walnuts with real maple syrup added to the chevre so it is a little creamier and makes such a nice spread. Possibilities are endless!
Just need a culture packet and good cheesecloth for straining.  It takes a few minutes to set up. Then it sits, next day once it curds, drain for 12 hours or so. And there ya have it.Simple!


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (May 14, 2018)

As an odd question, if I don't milk her 2x per day, is she more likely to develop mastitis? If she is, I will start milking 2x a day, no matter if it means getting up that extra hour early. (Ugh...)


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (May 14, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Chevre' is the easiest cheese to make and you can do anything with it!  I do a lot of desert cheeses.   A favorite here though is roasted garlic and chives. YUM!
> My one son will eat an entire pound of Lemon chevre in a sitting!
> 
> I like making bagel spreads too. I like chopped walnuts with real maple syrup added to the chevre so it is a little creamier and makes such a nice spread. Possibilities are endless!
> Just need a culture packet and good cheesecloth for straining.  It takes a few minutes to set up. Then it sits, next day once it curds, drain for 12 hours or so. And there ya have it.Simple!


I just bought the culture and cheesecloth for this! LOL! I think it will be a while before I actually get a chance to do it (waiting for her to keep her production up) but I'm really excited to try it! Thank you!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2018)

Many do just 1x milking. I think heavy producers it is a bad idea but it seems she is doing fine so go with it.

Keep in mind you only need like a gallon of milk. so you will have that in a few days. Make some cheese please! 

We pasteurize all milk before making cheese but some do raw... your call.  You will get addicted to making cheese fast!


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (May 14, 2018)

I love raw milk and raw cheese so I think it would be ok. We have a local dairy that is licensed for raw milk sales so I'm not too concerned about the raw milk/ raw cheese food. 

I will tell you, it took me a second and some "steeling" breaths to drink some of the milk. I knew I did everything right, but I'll be darned if I wasn't a little scared.

I also found out that the store bought milk tastes NOTHING like actual goat milk a few hours out of the goat. It's going to take me a bit longer to get used to the flavor again! LOL!


----------



## Latestarter (May 14, 2018)

You'll also notice that the flavor might change a bit over time as she changes what she's browsing on. Some days my milk almost has a flower like scent, other days, no scent at all, and sometimes it's just a little "off". Not too bad to drink (if I had to), but those batches would be better for cheese making


----------



## Southern by choice (May 14, 2018)

LS is right, browse will affect taste if she gets into onions etc. Most of the time an off flavor is due to cobalt deficiency.
Chilling the milk as fast as you can will preserve flavor. 
If it is sporadic it can be browse or higher SCC.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (May 15, 2018)

Please forgive my ignorance, what is "SCC"?


----------



## Southern by choice (May 15, 2018)

Somatic Cell Count- These articles explain best 
https://www.uaex.edu/publications/PDF/FSA-4002.pdf
https://extension.psu.edu/somatic-cell-counts-how-low-is-too-low


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (May 15, 2018)

I think it's more of me getting used to the taste again. I used her milk for dunking some of my GF oreos and the milk tasted AMAZING. I'm just used to the Lactaid milk that has the Lactase in it. It makes the milk "sweeter" than normal dairy milk.

I just didn't realize how sweet it was until now.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (May 17, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> We use to use that but it ended up not being such a great mineral. There is a trace of cobalt that is why it is listed in the general ingredients but it has no value.
> 
> Not sure what region you are in but  Southern States Wethershed Traditions 2:1 Beef mineral is good.
> https://www.southernstates.com/cata...itions-weathershed-21-beef-mineral-50-lb.aspx



Southern, I just wanted to follow up on the minerals. I took your advice on it. Unfortunately, Southern States is not readily available where I am, but I was able to locate this item which was suggested on another forum. 

Is this an OK mineral supplement for them? 
https://bluebonnetfeeds.com/content/mineral/tech-master.pdf


----------



## Southern by choice (May 17, 2018)

I would be careful with the calcium phosphorus ratio. You really want a 2:1 or greater... even 3:1
Probably ok if you are feeding an alfalfa diet.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (May 17, 2018)

Yes, she has access to alfalfa and browse as well.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jun 14, 2018)

I've been trying to incorporate more alfalfa into her diet as she's looking a bit rough lately. She's giving me a steady half gallon or just over a half gallon on 1x per day milking. 

She absolutely refuses to have anything to do with the pellets and is being picky about the hay I'm giving her. The rabbit pellets that I have are mostly alfalfa-based and she will scarf those down.

Could I give her the rabbit pellets with the rest of her special milking meal? (14% senior horse feed, rabbit pellets, rolled oats, beet pulp and BOSS)

She eats approx. 2 quarts a day of her milking meal...as long as I stand by her and pet her. Otherwise she's off after I'm done milking.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 14, 2018)

Mineral mix needs to be balanced for what hay you are feeding.  Alfalfa hay needs a calcium to phosphorus ratio of 1 to 1 and all other grass hays need 2 to 1.  If she starts eating the alfalfa (and once she figures it out, she will, goats LOVE it) you can go with a lower protein grain ration such as oats, corn, barley mixture.  You balance overall ration for protein.  A lot to learn, I know, but remember every one was once green as grass, too!  

I would deworm her again with something like Valbazen to ensure you get tapes, too.  Wait about ten days and deworm again as the encysted L4 stage of barberpole worm can become active and you have a wormy goat again.  

Dr. Sharon Patton, parasitologist as University of Tennessee said resistant parasites are most often purchased with new additions.  She recomends deworming every ten days for at least three dewormings, and do fecals to make sure you are being effective.  We don't have flukes here, but I still use something that is effective as I have no idea where a new purchase has been.  

Read up on things like Body Condition Scoring.  A good book is Harvey Considines, Modern Dairy Goat Judging Techniques as well as American Dairy Goat Association Linear Appraisal Booklet.  

LaMancha does may have either gopher or elf ear.  Bucks must have only gopher.  If your doe is not already registered/recorded you may have her recorded as a Grade on appearence (she meets the LaMancha breed standard) or on Performance (she earns her Milk*)  Then by breeding to a registered LaMancha buck, you eventually get offspring that are American, and another three generations are Purebred ( I think the Purebred LaMancha herdbook is still open??)  If your doe is supected of having any Nigerian, Pygmy, Boer, Kiko, etc... then she cannot be recorded with ADGA.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 14, 2018)

rodriguezpoultry said:


> That's weird? It takes me right to it. Here's a clip of it. It's the Manna Pro Goat Mineral. View attachment 47696




Check with your feed company as often they have formulation in larger quantities.  Tennessee Farmers Coop has both a goat and a cattle mineral that I have used for my goats for years with good success.  Here in TN if you don't have enough selenium in diet you have a lot of kidding problems, etc...   Each region is different, so you have to see what your region needs.  I feed grass hay, so a 2 to 1 calcium to phosphorus ratio.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 14, 2018)

rodriguezpoultry said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I like her width and length.  Being that thin and still with as level a top line as she has, she should really look level when she gains about 25 pounds.  Best I can tell her udder looks OK, not pendulous, and smooth fore????   although lacking capacity, probably due to always nursing kids and not being pushed for production.
> 
> Goats are habit forming..... watch out!  Join ADGA and you get a membership directory so you can find breeders close and get her bred back this fall.  Start looking about that now, so you can make arrangements.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 14, 2018)

When you mix a bunch of other stuff in with a balanced feed, it throws everything completely out of whack... 14% senior horse feed isn't really the right choice for a lactating doe IMO... She'd do much better with a 16% balanced goat ration. Mine (Lamanchas) are picky about hay as well and all they'll eat is alfalfa so that's what I feed them when I buy hay. But they'll pig out on leaves if I cut down branches for them.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jun 14, 2018)

I'd love to feed a balanced ration but all of the feeds in this area are medicated. There are no goat rations available that are not medicated so I'm having to make due with what I can since I want to be able to drink her milk.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 14, 2018)

Google 'dairy goat ration, Tulsa, OK' and you will get pages upon pages of info.  No dairy ration would be medicated.  The starter/grower  for young, growing goat, ration would be with something that takes care of coccidia like decox or and ionophore.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jun 15, 2018)

https://www.bigvfeeds.com/products/sheep-and-goat/big-v-dairy-goat-pellet

This is the only quality feed available in my area, but it is still medicated. Tractor Supply will only carry Dumor medicated feeds in my area. 

Another problem is that while websites say that they carry non-medicated feeds, you call the store and all they have are medicated feeds. My personal favorite was driving 45 minutes to a store to find out that they don't carry it and would have to order me a pallet at a time. That won't work with just 3 goats. ADM seemed promising but it is not carried in store in this area and a pallet would have to be ordered for me personally.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 15, 2018)

rodriguezpoultry said:


> https://www.bigvfeeds.com/products/sheep-and-goat/big-v-dairy-goat-pellet
> 
> This is the only quality feed available in my area, but it is still medicated. Tractor Supply will only carry Dumor medicated feeds in my area.
> 
> Another problem is that while websites say that they carry non-medicated feeds, you call the store and all they have are medicated feeds. My personal favorite was driving 45 minutes to a store to find out that they don't carry it and would have to order me a pallet at a time. That won't work with just 3 goats. ADM seemed promising but it is not carried in store in this area and a pallet would have to be ordered for me personally.



You can usually have them order what you need, when you figure out how much you go through they will keep it on hand for you.
We have never gotten medicated feed before. This year we decided to do a medicated feed for kids for cocci prevention along with our normal prevention. We let them know in advance and they always have it for us. When we discontinue using it we will give them plenty of heads up so they aren't stuck with it on their shelves. All our feedstores will do this for us.

I know your is opposite but ask and you will probably get them to keep it on hand for you.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jun 15, 2018)

Southern, that usually works with my local feed store but the places that carry the feed I'm actually looking for (non-medicated Bluebonnet or ADM Dairy would be perfect) but they only offer to order me a pallet at a time.

My local feed store is not a distributor of ADM or Bluebonnet so they can't order it from the manufacturer.

All of the other "big" stores such as Atwoods or Tractor Supply only carry medicated in store and order large amounts of feed at a time. The feed would sit in the warehouse for too long. (It's taken me a month to go through 1 bag of feed for the goats.)


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 15, 2018)

What are you calling 'medicated?'  Are there not any dairy cow feed available either?  How about a horse feed?  You are just looking for something that is about 16% protein and not sticky and full of molasses (too much iron and goats don't much care for stickiness)  I used to feed a mare and foal grower that I cut with whole oats to reduce stickiness.  

Back in the day we used to make our own feed with corn, whole oats, barley, and used wild game bird starter for protein boost.  Or fed good alfalfa hay for the protein.  

No Purina dealers???


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 15, 2018)

Amonium chloride is not a medication.  It is a salt that is a urine acidifier and prevents your male goats from getting urinary stones.  It also helps to prevent milk fever in your close up freshening does by helping make calcium available in blood stream.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm confused a bit here... What exactly are the medications that are in these feeds? I find it hard to accept that a feed store would carry "ONLY" medicated feeds... That just doesn't compute for me... It doesn't make sense. Especially with the big "Organic" and "NON- GMO" push that's been growing. I'm sorry that you seem to be experiencing this difficulty. I used the BIG V feeds for almost a year and my girls loved it. 

If you go directly to the manufacturer's site of the feed you want, you can contact them directly and find out where their nearest distributor is to you, and generally, if what you want isn't normally carried by the nearest feed store/distributor, they WILL deliver smaller quantities along with a regular shipment of other stuff if asked. They won't need to order a whole pallet.

Just curious, but how are you making a 50# bag of feed last a month (or more)? Even with only 2 goats, I'd expect it to go much faster than that.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jun 19, 2018)

No, the Purina dealers here only carry meat goat or show goat feed. All of it medicated with Ammonium Chloride.

I was feeding a horse feed. Purina Senior equine but it is only 14%. She is not a fan of the other feeds and some of those she won't even touch. I did find a dairy goat feed about 45 minutes from me. Bought 2 bags so it should last me awhile. She won't eat it plain so I have to use a bit of the Senior equine feed to entice her to eat it.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jun 19, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> I'm confused a bit here... What exactly are the medications that are in these feeds? I find it hard to accept that a feed store would carry "ONLY" medicated feeds... That just doesn't compute for me... It doesn't make sense. Especially with the big "Organic" and "NON- GMO" push that's been growing. I'm sorry that you seem to be experiencing this difficulty. I used the BIG V feeds for almost a year and my girls loved it.



Ammonium Chloride is the big one with a few coccidiostats on the others. This area is mostly a meat goat area and dairy goats are not a big push unless you have a LARGE number of goats and get the feed milled specifically for your herd.



> If you go directly to the manufacturer's site of the feed you want, you can contact them directly and find out where their nearest distributor is to you, and generally, if what you want isn't normally carried by the nearest feed store/distributor, they WILL deliver smaller quantities along with a regular shipment of other stuff if asked. They won't need to order a whole pallet.



I have contacted them, they gave me the dealers. I contacted the dealers and the dealers did not carry it in stock and told me, flat out, that I would need to purchase a pallet of it or more for them to be able to order it from the manufacturer. 



> Just curious, but how are you making a 50# bag of feed last a month (or more)? Even with only 2 goats, I'd expect it to go much faster than that.


I only feed enough to the 2 wethers to keep them following me. Their primary food is the browse that is around. That was the purpose for getting the goats in the first place. They get the medicated goat feed as well as a bit of BOSS to supplement their browse intake.

The LaMancha is the only one that gets a designated feed as she is producing milk and is not able to free range like the 2 wethers. They will stay around her, but she will go off on her own and leave them so I have to keep her in a secure area.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 19, 2018)

As Donna said, Ammonium Chloride is not a medication... It's a boost to calcium levels to help prevent urinary calculi in wethers. It's actually something you want in the feed you provide to wethers. It does nothing to does at all, good or bad...


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 19, 2018)

Actually, ammonium chloride keeps does from getting kidney stones, too.  They don't have quite the same problems with blockage due to not having kinks in tract like buck.   Keeping your overall ration at a 2 to 1 calcium to phosphorus ratio will help keep kidney stones from happening.  Also, making sure clean, drinkable water is always available, too.  I carry warm water to my goats, especially the bucks when weather is freezing.  

Ammonium chloride is an anionic salt.  It does not actually provide calcium, it just keeps things the correct pH so body can pull calcium from bones.  In cows, goats, sheep, that are less than four weeks out from giving birth, too much potassium in diet can cause calcium to become unavailable.  Things with too much potassium are alfalfa hay, first cutting grass hay, and newly sprouted (as in lush spring time) pastures.  If you get the animal off these too high potassium sources, then no problems.  But, if not, then using ammonium chloride will offset the potassium.  Milk fever is a management disease, meaning it is caused by lack of management.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jun 21, 2018)

The reason I prefer to not feed the medicated feeds is because I drink her milk. Will it affect my overall health if she is given this "medicated" feed?


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 21, 2018)

No.  And, I have been told decoxx is not absorbed in digestive tract so not in milk or meat.  Do whatever you are comfortable doing.  For our own use it has never been an issue.  The only thing I am concerned about are antibiotics because dh is allergic.  If I have to use antibiotic, I do at least 2X on recommended milk dump time.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jul 11, 2018)

I tried feeding her the goat feed. She ate it but ended up looking horrible and acting lethargic. Her milk was also disgusting to drink after changing over.

She's been put back onto the Senior Equine feed and has free access to alfalfa hay and minerals. She has started running around, playing and is filling out again. I don't think I'll be playing around with her feed anymore. The milk is back to tasting good as well. 

Sometimes what works for one won't work for another. Ah well, it was worth the effort!


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jul 13, 2018)

With alfalfa hay, you don't need grain that is high in protein.  Most that have access to alfalfa feed COB (corn, oats, barley.)  The mineral mix needs to be 1:1 calcium to phosphorus because alfalfa is high in calcium.  Your goat got sick because of too quick shift in feed and probably the feed was too high in protein that made for rumen acidosis.


----------



## rodriguezpoultry (Jul 17, 2018)

I slowly changed her over onto the actual goat feed. She didn't act sick but her weight decreased dramatically and she was not active on the goat feed. Her milk was also disgusting to drink.

I slowly shifted her back onto the other feed and she has started gaining weight again, looks sleek again and is producing more milk again.


----------

